# HTML Help



## Selena777 (May 21, 2007)

hi im new round here and i know how to make a html page but i wanna insert it into an actual website which can be seen world wide any ideas on how i can do that????


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2007)

You first need somewhere to put it. Do you have your own domain or does your ISP give you homepage area on their server ?

If so, you just upload the file to your directory.


----------

